# USPS express (EMS)



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

So...

I have purchased things online in the past and used UPS / FEDEX and DHL

Always and i mean ALWAYS the package coming to Mexico from the US has been pulled and checked. Then i get the call that i need to pay duties.

If item is made in China they add over 100% duties + tax + handling fees...

Anyone here buy things online and uses USPS??  if so how long to get delivered?

I also have been reading that when using USPS it is much less likely that Mexican customs check the package ! So best apparently is to your national mail service from abroad.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Thanks,


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Why order stuff from abroad, when almost everything you might need is available in Mexico, if you look hard enough? The shipping, duties and other fees can get really expensive, as you have experienced, and some things just seem to 'get lost'.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Why order stuff from abroad, when almost everything you might need is available in Mexico, if you look hard enough? The shipping, duties and other fees can get really expensive, as you have experienced, and some things just seem to 'get lost'.


RV, some people believe that the grass is greener on the other side of the fence.


----------



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

Well, that depends on what you want to get.

I was getting some R/c stuff and although they sell R/C here they are very limited on spares and brands.

You want the good stuff, you will not find it here.

Besides if something in the US is 49 and here 170 well i take the risk. 

I keep this open to people who HAVE sent with USPS Express, USPS express is EMS and will not get lost. I will update here when i receive my packages.

From what i have read on the interent... i think they will pass 

update to follow


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

anoutlaw said:


> Well, that depends on what you want to get.
> 
> I was getting some R/c stuff and although they sell R/C here they are very limited on spares and brands.
> 
> ...


My experience with the USPS has been about 5 weeks to arrive to Jalisco. DHL, FedEx and UPS usually take less than a week.


----------



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

RPBHaas said:


> My experience with the USPS has been about 5 weeks to arrive to Jalisco. DHL, FedEx and UPS usually take less than a week.


Did you use USPS express mail , USPS priority mail or USPS airmail?


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

anoutlaw said:


> Did you use USPS express mail , USPS priority mail or USPS airmail?


I have used USPS numerous times in the past, and have never lost a package. I always ship by the cheapest available mode (I'm just like that most of the time it is ground, sometimes air. Like you, I find there are some things that just cannot be found here, and like you, most of our difficulty has been in the area of hobbies. My experience is that ~one month is probably an average wait, but we're talking hobby stuff, right, not surgical supplies.


----------



## vitrsna (Sep 18, 2011)

I haven't read the other posts so i hope i am not being too repetitive. I have been ordering things for Mexico delivery from the USA, Australia, France, Spain, England, Canada quite a bit for the last nine years, partly to Guadalajara and now for the last 4 years to Colima (which has great mail service). My advice is never never use private carriers like UPS, DHL, etc. They are nothing but trouble. I always use postal service international mail, sometimes priority, sometimes regular, never registered requiring a return receipt. I have received everything I have ordered with no problems at all. My items are relatively small and generally not over 
$100 usd in value. My orders have mostly arrived between 7 days to 3 weeks. Most vendors from the USA to foreign countries offer an "international mail" delivery option and many vendors will only ship via USPS International (priority or regular, I find it doesn't make much difference timewise). I also find it helps to get to know the person who delivers your mail a little bit and establish a casual, friendly relationship. My mail carrier treats all my mail, even the junk mail as though it were gold. He brings the packages to my door but will redeliver if i am not home. He never leaves a package outside by the door. Sometimes i have to sign for them and sometimes not, maybe it is the difference between priority and regular.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

anoutlaw said:


> Did you use USPS express mail , USPS priority mail or USPS airmail?


Express and priority. I think the delays I encounter have as much to do with Guadalajara to Autlan as anything else. I think everyone makes a good point about the probable benefit of the USPS and less customs searches.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

When I sold books and music online I would ship to Mexico at least once a month. I always used USPS. Depending on item I would use Global Priority, Air Post, or ground. I never got complaints about stuff lost or taxed. I don't know if that's because everything went well or the customers just accepted occasional losses as par for the course.

As for likelihood of getting searched, maybe Aduana just assumes if you're spending the money to ship UPS or DHL then it must be "valuable"?


----------



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

Update...

Was waiting on 3 packages.

2 passed aduana with no issues and unopened and one got suck and cleared with 16% iva. The 16 % is based on the declared value on the box and since the company in US did not accept to put a lower value on the box or mark it as "gift" Aduana took that amount and calculated 16% iva!


Of the 2 that passed, one was "gift" from HK and the other had real value over 250 USD

Total time about 3 weeks.


2 days to leave US

1-2 days from mexico city to valles

the rest is just time the package was stitting around at airport before going through aduana. I guess they prefer to go through USPS , fedex and UPS first 

It was express when moving but once in some warehouse, no longer express service.

Hope this info is of value to someone in the future.


----------



## OnTheRoadToMexico (Jun 12, 2013)

ReefHound said:


> When I sold books and music online I would ship to Mexico at least once a month. I always used USPS. Depending on item I would use Global Priority, Air Post, or ground. I never got complaints about stuff lost or taxed.


I know this thread is old, but I wanted to add my 2 pesos. It's been about 6 years now so maybe the Mexican postal service has changed, but when I was shipping CDs internationally from the US, I had to stop shipping to Mexico because only half of my shipments were being delivered.

Now I see that for some strange reason, CDs, whether blank or recorded, are restricted. (Why?) So I don't know whether they were being stolen, or confiscated.


----------

